# What to wear for first showmanship class?



## hiddenhollowrider (Jun 2, 2009)

oh, and its a 4-h regional show.


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

I would say go with your SMS outfit. Remember you are judged on your appearance as well as your pattern. How you preform your pattern is worth more than most other aspects of the class but it NEVER hurts to gain some extra points in the professionalism(SP) department. A judge once told me at a schooling show that (even though she trys not to) if she see's someone in showmanship without a nice outfit or at least nicly dressed their pattern never seems to ship up to others who have SMS outfits or attempt at nice dress. I think she was doing her best at dressing up the fact she marks non-dressed Showmanshipers down more than people with 'proper' dress. I am not saying this is true all the time but just some food for thought.


----------



## hiddenhollowrider (Jun 2, 2009)

thanks so much!


----------



## DixiesPaintedNova (Nov 18, 2008)

Ya definatly do not go with the jeans. In showmanship they are judging on both appearance and how you perform. One girl last year got a few points off because she wasn't wearing a belt. It was one of the really strict judges though.


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

hiddenhollowrider said:


> thanks so much!


 
Hey no problem, I was in a class where I was the only one with a 'proper' SMS outfit on and while our pattern was not the best there was one girl I would have placed above me because she did a much faster pivot BUT she was in a button upshirt and jeans and I ended up getting first and I am sure that my SMS outfit was the only deciding factor lol. That and when I spoke with the judge after the SMS classes she said "I like your outfit, it was a good choice to wear one." glad we helped 
get pics!


----------



## Scoutrider (Jun 4, 2009)

While I personally believe that, at the 4-H level, as long as your show attire is clean, well fitted, safe, and appropriate, there should be no penalties against simpler clothing or points for flashier or obviously expensive clothing, the reality is that most judges, if not outright at least subconsciously, do sometimes favor the glitzier clothing. I have also seen the kids who just don't care and do Showmanship just because it it the required class (I don't know if this is national, but it is in my state.). I've done 4-H on a shoestring for years, English and Western, and seen superb performances, showmanship and rail, placed behind other competitors apparently based on clothing. While this practice may be appropriate at other shows, at 4-H the emphasis should always be on the kids, their ability to groom, handle, and show their projects. The necessity for clean and tidy clothes fall into this category, the necessity for brand name or rhinestone adorned clothing is not. The tendancy for judges to place according to tailor bills has strongly influenced my decision to switch to English, where a $60 hunt coat looks basically like a $600 hunt coat.

That being said, I would advise you to wear the flashier outfit. If you have blue slacks, try to find blue boots of a matching shade (makes a more streamlined outline). If you're brave, I have seen white boots that are made to dye the perfect shade (I've always been a black slacks and black boots gal for this reason, ha ha). Black boots work, but the contrast will draw the judge's eye to your feet. Gloves are another good idea, the same color as the sleeves of your top, again to minimize contrast and draw the eye away from your hands (Remember to leave them behind for your western rail classes!:wink Unless your 4-H show requires a ASTM-SEI certified helmet for showmanship, a cowboy hat is a must. I would recommend cream felt to match your outfit.

Hope that helps! Good luck!


----------

